# Taurus Spectrum 380 getting rave reviews on You Tube!



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

The Taurus Spectrum 380 ACP Micro Carry with many features and color combinations that make this an appealing choice for CCW. Here's a link to a comprehensive review... 



 Enjoy!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm beginning to think that you bought a lot of stock in this company?


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't like 380s.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

The Reaper, I'm also not a fan of the 380 but I do own a Ruger 380 LCP. Why because its rare but there are times when I either I carry the LCP or I carry nothing, it fills a niche during the rare times when carrying anything else during the hot summer just wont work.

Desertman... My broker would never let that happen, however I do have some Ruger shares.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Cannon said:


> The Reaper, I'm also not a fan of the 380 but I do own a Ruger 380 LCP. Why because its rare but there are times when I either I carry the LCP or I carry nothing, it fills a niche during the rare times when carrying anything else during the hot summer just wont work.
> 
> Desertman... *My broker would never let that happen*, however I do have some Ruger shares.


You've got a smart broker!

I've got a few .380 semi auto's along with an NAA .32 and a coupla' NAA 22 magnum handguns. I bought them only because there's something cool about these diminutive little guns. I've also got two Bond Arms .45LC . 410 Derringers only because they're mean looking little bastards. Except for maybe and that's a big maybe the .380's, none of the others I would seriously consider for self defense. Especially when there are 9mm handguns that are just slightly larger than the small .380's. that can be easily carried in a pocket or inside the waistband.

Myself? I regularly pocket carry a Springfield 45 XDS Mod 2. and a Glock G27 40. I've also got a Kahr MK 40 all stainless, a little on the heavy side but real small for a 40. I've got a coupla' J frame S&W's too which are nice and light except they've got long heavy trigger pulls and only hold 5 rounds of 38. The Springfield holds 5+1 but it's a 45, the Glock 9+1 and it's a 40. They can easily be pocket carried in a pair of cargo pants/shorts. Or inside the waistband if you prefer tighter fitting pants covered by a T-shirt or loose fitting shirt. You're in Wisconsin, I'm in Arizona, except for maybe Flagstaff or the White Mountain region I'll bet the summers are hotter here than where you are? I guess what I'm trying to say is that there really is no reason to carry a 380 when there are better options that are available that are just as easily concealable.

My wife is pretty small and can handle our Glock G43 9mm. Which is about as light as a 9mm can get. She can easily conceal it as well. Of course everyone's different and for many a 380 is about all that they can handle in which case shot placement is even more critical. Especially in a stressful situation, hitting a moving target and if your potential assailant is all doped up.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Desertman, I couldn't agree more in a stressful situation the perp wont be standing still giving you a easy shot. That's why I carry the G2 its a compact double stack that offers 12 +1 in the breech. And that's still no guarantee any of them will find their target.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Rave reviews.






GW


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Happy ending...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is it a "rave review" when the reviewer posts a subsequent video explaining that he had serious problems with the gun right out of the box, and had to send it back to Taurus for repair before ever being able to use it?
See: 




Also, I question the gun-reviewing ability of someone who doesn't know how to carry a defensive firearm.
This "reviewer" carries his Spectrum buried so deeply in his pants that he needs several motions of both hands to just access it, much less to present it.
Watch his review at: 



At 32 seconds into the video, he shows his carry system and the pistol within it. Then he presents it.
Were I his opponent, he'd be stone dead long before the Spectrum ever got out of his waistband, much less into a full firing grip.

I'm an experienced pistol user. From that perspective, I have to label this guy an incompetent wannabe of the very worst order.
His advice is actually worth _less_ than what you paid to watch him perform (that is, nothing).


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Steve M1911A1, no it has a happy ending it was returned for service the turn around was 7 days and the owner is happy & claims he was well served and happy, and I tend to agree! You can claim whatever you want to Steve but the bottom line is the Taurus factory repair was taken care of very quickly and the guy was happy and really likes the gun. I would think even you would be happy with a 7 day turn around or is that still to slow for you? Why pick on the gun owner cuz he doesn't handle his pistol like you think he should, Steve I guess he is lucky he doesn't face you in a showdown... Way to judge others Steve when I first started using my Taurus G2 I wasn't worried about speed that came with months of using it, and I'm still not as fast as many, but I like to think I have good situational awareness. Situational awareness can keep a guy out of trouble or give a guy an edge if no other option is available.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Maybe it's just me, but when I buy a new product I don't expect to have to return it to the factory for repairs right outta' the box, regardless of the turnaround time. That does not speak too well for either their quality control or the basic design of the product itself. Just as I wouldn't be too happy if I bought a new vehicle, drove it from the dealership only to have it break down and leave me stranded alongside the highway. I wouldn't be too happy either if I bought a brand new fire extinguisher, had a fire and they forgot to pressurize it at the factory. Or while I was hammering nails with my brand new Harbor Freight hammer only to have the head fly off and hit me in the face. Or smash my knuckles while using my brand new Harbor Freight socket set. Sure they'll take care of it but the damage will have already been done.

Say you live in a high crime area or you are a victim of domestic violence and this is your only gun and viable means of protecting yourself? A week or more can seem like an eternity, God forbid something were to happen within that time. The "EX" comes barging into the house enraged and threatening to kill you as has happened many times before. But maybe this time he means it? But rest assured your gun is at the factory being repaired, you'll have it in a week. 

About the only way to describe the Spectrum is that it was designed to appeal to women. Women are mostly the victims of domestic violence. For many of those women who have never touched a gun before, I can understand why this firearm may appeal to them. Especially with the myriad amount of pastel color options available. Intimidating it is not. It kinda' reminds me of a bottle of my wife's hand lotion or dish detergent only with a handle on it. I don't know? If I'm gonna' draw a firearm to save my life, I want one that looks like it means business and not like some childs toy. I want a gun that says get the **** outta' my way or it'll be the last thing you'll ever do.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cannon said:


> ...Way to judge others Steve when I first started using my Taurus G2 I wasn't worried about speed that came with months of using it, and I'm still not as fast as many...


I have enough experience with self-defense weapons to be able to validly criticize another person's technique.
I'm sorry if you don't like that fact, but a fact it is.

Speed is not really the issue.
_Smoothness_ is the real issue. Other experienced pistol users will agree that "smooth is faster than fast." (And, no, I didn't make it up. Ray Chapman, somebody smarter and more experienced than I am, did.)
But this guy carries his pistol in a manner which absolutely defeats both smoothness and well-practiced speed.

You may never have to defend yourself with a gun; but if you ever do, you had better be smoother, more focussed, and probably also quicker than the other guy.
Coming in at Second Place is not a good outcome, in a fight for your life.

Situational awareness is an excellent survival skill; but if a real fight starts anyway, it won't be enough to save your skin.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Steve M1911A1, its a new gun for this shooter so getting used to it does take time, I may be off base but I think its normal and natural to be slow until your used to handling any new pistol you've never used before... Right? At least for me it is and I'm sure that applies to many others also.

Desertman, I agree the last thing any of us want is a malfunction but it happens and it can happen no matter how expensive the pistol is, or what brand it might be. I was just pointing out Taurus did a great job of repairing and returning the pistol in only 7 days. Yes this 380 is available in many colors and yes they did this to make it appealing to women but a guy can still get one in black, but if you feel uncomfortable using one then... Don't


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

I would like the blue and white version....I have a pair of pumps that would match it perfect!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I’m glad Taurus puts out new junk every so often otherwise, we wouldn’t have much to argue about on this forum. And the Taurus lovers would have no place to tell the rest of the world how great those guns are, except maybe on Taurus Armed, where you risk getting banned if you post anything negative about their guns other than they come from the best designed, best quality controlled, best service turnaround, and most loved gun company on the planet.
:smt078


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cannon said:


> Steve M1911A1, its a new gun for this shooter so getting used to it does take time, I may be off base but I think its normal and natural to be slow until your used to handling any new pistol you've never used before... Right? At least for me it is and I'm sure that applies to many others also...


It feels to me as if you are willfully misunderstanding what I've written here.

*1.* If he's so new to the gun, why is he reviewing it? A conscientious reviewer will use the pistol for weeks, if not a couple of months, before ever writing a meaningful, useful review.
*2.* But being new to the gun is not the issue that I've been addressing here. I've been commenting on his carry method, its general arrangement, and how inaccessible the pistol is, in the mode in which he carries it. Drawing conclusions from my observations of his carry system, and the way he accesses the pistol, I can only conclude that he is an inexperienced defensive-pistol carrier and user.
*3.* If he is an inexperienced (or relatively inexperienced) defensive-pistol user, what validity could his review possibly carry? If I am to use a reviewer's information to help me make the decision whether or not to buy a particular gun, I have the right to expect a meaningful review, bearing meaningful observations, presenting both the good points and the bad with an even hand. I also have the right to expect that the reviewer has sufficient experience to know what he is talking (or writing) about.

Judging by what I know about the use of defensive pistols, this reviewer falls short on every point.

_Note, please, that I am not criticizing the Spectrum itself. This reviewer has given me insufficient meaningful information from which to draw any conclusions about the gun._
I am, however, aghast that a pistol meant to be used defensively and for saving lives would arrive, new-in-box, with defects sufficient to require remediation by its manufacturer. This can only make very clear the rock-solid truth that one must first thoroughly wring-out any new weapon during weeks of practice, before ever trusting one's life to its operation.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Where's Outlaw ???????


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Steve M1911A1, Dear God he's just a regular guy giving his impression of the gun he bought he likes the gun and for him that's all that matters. I agree I won't IWB like he does but that's up to him. As far as expecting a professional gun review on You Tube there are a few that take there reviews very seriously and then there are guys who just want to share with us a gun they like. I don't think this guy was ever trying to claim hes an expert and his review of the Spectrum is his own opinion. Steve there are many like him on You Tube giving there opinions, so what? If you don't like his review don't watch it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Cannon said:


> Steve M1911A1, its a new gun for this shooter so getting used to it does take time, I may be off base but I think its normal and natural to be slow until your used to handling any new pistol you've never used before... Right? At least for me it is and I'm sure that applies to many others also.
> 
> Desertman, I agree the last thing any of us want is a malfunction but it happens and it can happen no matter how expensive the pistol is, or what brand it might be. I was just pointing out Taurus did a great job of repairing and returning the pistol in only 7 days. Yes this 380 is available in many colors and yes they did this to make it appealing to women but a guy can still get one in black, but if you feel uncomfortable using one *then... Don't*


*I.... Won't.* That goes for any Taurus product, but I think you already know that. Whether Taurus did a great job of repairing and returning the pistol in only 7 days is not exactly a ringing endorsement of their product. The gun still malfunctioned from the get go straight outta' the box. Which is just as bad as having a fire extinguisher malfunction when you may need it most as I tried to explain.

Arizona is a gun friendly state. I personally know quite a few people who went out and bought a gun for self protection but didn't want to spend anymore than what they absolutely had to. Although I can't say for sure but knowing them I doubt that they were willing to spend the money to buy enough ammo in order to become proficient with it? Let alone pay to seek out instruction on how to use it. If they did they probably would have bought a better gun in the first place or at least spent the time researching all of the different brands. They more than likely loaded the gun up threw it in a drawer and hope they never have to use it. Those are the types of people who typically buy cheap handguns, they have no interest in guns whatsoever. They're just looking for a false sense of security. That's why I brought up women who have been victims of domestic violence as a lot of them fall under that category. I've been in gun stores God knows how many times when people who don't know jack shit about guns come in looking to buy a gun but have no idea of what they are looking for? The clerk tries to explain the different types and how they operate and you can tell right of the bat that these people are lost. They fill out Form 4473, the clerk performs the NICS check, they pick something out and then walk out the door.

One of my neighbors who is a female real estate agent didn't know shit about guns, went out and bought one of those Taurus polymer framed 38's. She couldn't even pull the trigger, right out of the box as the God damn thing was locked up solid. It seemed that the hand was pushing the cylinder right up against the forcing cone as it was trying to rotate it. I asked her why she bought that gun in the first place and she admitted she never even fired a gun before. Her reason for buying it was for when she was alone with complete strangers while she was showing properties, some of which are in the middle of nowhere. At any rate the gun was useless, the store wouldn't take it back and it was her responsibility to send it back to Taurus for repairs.

But to be fair to Taurus, they are not the only company offering pastel colored pistols that appeal to women. I don't know but at least to me guns should not resemble toys, I detest those brightly colored handguns. Gun manufacturers should know better as many homes have children and a lot of people fail to secure their guns. Why make them even more attractive and less lethal looking? I just don't get it? Not only that it provides more ammunition for the gun prohibitionists to use against us. Especially when a child gets ahold of a gun that looks like a toy and either blows their brains out or that of sibling. Of course this happens with scary looking guns too. But I don't see how making them look and feel like toys can help.

Sure any gun can have problems even expensive ones. However Taurus has had exponentially more problems than other manufacturers. You just can't seem to accept that fact.



> Taurus Settles Defective Handgun Class-Action for $39 Million---http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2015/07/28/taurus-settles-defective-handgun-class-action-for-39-million/
> In a case that almost made it through the cracks TopClassActions reports that Taurus agreed in May of this year to settle a class-action lawsuit brought over nine handgun models, including six of the PT Millennium models.
> 
> According to the class action lawsuit, Taurus was aware of the defects in their guns since 2007. In addition, the class action lawsuit also cited lawsuits that Taurus settled over injuries that allegedly occurred from unintended discharges. Also, the Sao Paulo State Military Police in Brazil reportedly recalled 98,000 Taurus firearms in 2013 because the alleged trigger problems.
> ...





> Taurus Pistols Recalled
> 
> Unfortunately, at the time of our original post, Taurus Guns' Facebook, Twitter, and website did not have any information about this voluntary million-gun-recall. The recall included nine of their more popular handgun models manufactured between 1997-2013, namely:
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cannon said:


> ...he's just a regular guy giving his impression of the gun he bought he likes the gun and for him that's all that matters...


But you classified it as one of the "rave reviews."
So now you're saying that it isn't?

OK, I agree with you: He's just a regular guy, giving his impression of a gun he bought.
But that's not a "rave review." It's not even a "review." It's merely his first impression of a gun he hasn't really used yet.

So now I have a request to make of you: Please be more careful of how you characterize the videos you post. OK?
If it's a "first impression," please don't tell us that it's a "rave review."


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

TheReaper said:


> Where's Outlaw ???????


He doesn't like us anymore. I think he picked up all of his marbles and went home? But we've still got Cannon to pick on.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It feels to me as if you are willfully misunderstanding what I've written here.
> 
> *1.* If he's so new to the gun, why is he reviewing it? A conscientious reviewer will use the pistol for weeks, if not a couple of months, before ever writing a meaningful, useful review.
> *2.* But being new to the gun is not the issue that I've been addressing here. I've been commenting on his carry method, its general arrangement, and how inaccessible the pistol is, in the mode in which he carries it. Drawing conclusions from my observations of his carry system, and the way he accesses the pistol, I can only conclude that he is an inexperienced defensive-pistol carrier and user.
> ...


I think you're onto something Steve. Great point! The problem is that anyone can make a video and post it on Youtube. I'm sure that there are lot of companies that use it to pitch their products. Just as there are disgruntled customers that use it to destroy a company's reputation. However Taurus problems existed before Youtube and are well known throughout the firearms community.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> But you classified it as one of the "rave reviews."
> So now you're saying that it isn't?
> 
> OK, I agree with you: He's just a regular guy, giving his impression of a gun he bought.
> ...


To be fair Steve, the "rave reviews" that Cannon referenced were authored by "Scootch00". I sarcastically posted the multi-failure video by "Who tee who" Headed with "Rave review."

Cannon followed up with the happy ending part that emphasizes the fact that with a Taurus purchase the customer is the quality controller.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

goldwing said:


> To be fair Steve, the "rave reviews" that Cannon referenced were authored by "Scootch00"...


Hey, *Cannon*: I apologize. It took me a while to realize that the review about which I was complaining was not the one you posted as a "rave review."
GW set me right. I was wrong.

I think that it's time for me to back slowly out of this discussion.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hey, *Cannon*: I apologize. It took me a while to realize that the review about which I was complaining was not the one you posted as a "rave review."
> GW set me right. I was wrong.
> 
> I think that it's time for me to back slowly out of this discussion.


I hope that the discussion dies a natural death, but soon.

GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

goldwing said:


> I hope that the discussion dies a natural death, but soon.
> 
> GW


That only works if people stop posting replies..... :mrgreen:


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Duplicate


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Did this thread get closed down or just edited? There were posts by myself and SteveM1911A1 until after 11 pm last night. They are still on our post logs but no longer on the thread. And they were both civil and polite for once!!! What is going on?

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Cannon said:


> Steve M1911A1, no it has a happy ending it was returned for service the turn around was 7 days and the owner is happy & claims he was well served and happy, and I tend to agree! You can claim whatever you want to Steve but the bottom line is the Taurus factory repair was taken care of very quickly and the guy was happy and really likes the gun. I would think even you would be happy with a 7 day turn around or is that still to slow for you?


How many times has anyone bought a new car from a dealer and had to return it for warranty service within the first few days? On top of that, how many folks have had to wait 7 days to get the car back? If that happened fairly regularly, I don't think people would be buying new production items from that company for very long. A 7 day turnaround from Taurus, in my experience, is a miracle. Not the usual course of events when dealing with them. Those types of situations are why people don't believe that the two words "Quality" and "Taurus" can be used in the same sentence.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My last 4 posts have been edited off of this thread and I imagine this one will too. If the thread is shut down just tag it and I will move on.
GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

goldwing said:


> My last 4 posts have been edited off of this thread and I imagine this one will too. If the thread is shut down just tag it and I will move on.
> GW


I see your posts at #9, #11, #14, and #16.
Everything else should be on an earlier page, except that it's not.
And somehow the first few posts on this page have negative numbers.

I believe that it's an artifact of programming, not censorship.
But you might ask the Mods about it, by clicking on the little black triangle found at the lower left corner of every post.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I think I'll keep my Ruger LCP (The original Version)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh, I do like that avatar picture!


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Cannon said:


> The Taurus Spectrum 380 ACP Micro Carry with many features and color combinations that make this an appealing choice for CCW. Here's a link to a comprehensive review...
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


Then I suggest you hurry up & buy one before they're all gone.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Win231, I already have a Ruger LCP, I posted this for those looking for a 380.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I wouldn't trust "Rave Reviews" from you tube on anything. There's enough gun savvy people on this and other gun forums to make a better decision from. It's too bad Taurus has gotten so much bad press, but their still selling a lot of handguns. The G2 is very popular around here, and no complaints that I know of. But then I get sneer's about "my foreign made" CZ's. I think a lot of people buy Taurus because you can get a G2, three magazines, a nylon OWB holster and two boxes of 9MM for under $300.00. You then think your well armed. How often they shoot these guns is my question. I have a LEOSA shoot tomorrow and I'll bet at least some G2's show up. I'll post results. I'm using a "Foreign" CZ97.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Tangof said:


> View attachment 15478
> I wouldn't trust "Rave Reviews" from you tube on anything. There's enough gun savvy people on this and other gun forums to make a better decision from. It's too bad Taurus has gotten so much bad press, but their still selling a lot of handguns. The G2 is very popular around here, and no complaints that I know of. *But then I get sneer's about "my foreign made" CZ's.* I think a lot of people buy Taurus because you can get a G2, three magazines, a nylon OWB holster and two boxes of 9MM for under $300.00. You then think your well armed. How often they shoot these guns is my question. I have a LEOSA shoot tomorrow and I'll bet at least some G2's show up. I'll post results. I'm using a "Foreign" CZ97.


Anyone that would sneer about CZ's probably doesn't know too much about handguns to begin with. I've never had any issues with mine, they're rock solid handguns and are built like tanks. The machining tends to be a little bit rough, but that does not affect the overall performance, accuracy or reliability of the gun. Jeff Cooper based his "Bren Ten" on the CZ design. The only other drawback is that for some the slides because they ride inside the frame rails can be more difficult to rack as there's less surface to grab onto.

I recently bought an EAA Witness .45 for $495 brand new right out the door. The gun's all steel and a little on the heavy side for EDC. Accurate as all hell, I put about 100 rounds through it so far without any issues. A real nice .45 for the money. I haven't seen too many of them around. Mine was strictly an impulse buy after handling and examining it at my LGS. The DA trigger is pretty heavy, the SA trigger is outstanding, smooth as silk. It can be carried as a DA/SA or SA with the safety engaged just like a 1911. The fit, finish and machining of the gun are excellent which got me to buy the gun in the first place. The plastic grips it came with were kinda' cheesy so I replaced them with wooden ones. I just found out that they make .22 conversion kits for this gun, not that I want one.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I see junior high school is back in session.......


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Cannon said:


> Win231, I already have a Ruger LCP, I posted this for those looking for a 380.


I have noticed, that on this forum, Taurus is usually met with rage and hate. Some of this is justified, and some is not. JMHO.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> I have noticed, that on this forum, Taurus is usually met with rage and hate. Some of this is justified, and some is not. JMHO.


Rage and hate? I don't know about that? Those are pretty strong words. I certainly am not enraged or hate anyone because of the handgun they choose to own, that's just ridiculous. I doubt anyone else on this forum is either? Many if not most of us have strong opinions as to why we'd never buy Taurus products and justifiably so. Only one individual seemed to be offended and opined that those who do not agree with him shouldn't be allowed to post. Hint: It was not Cannon. I doubt that individual is seething with rage or hatred either? If they are then they've really got a problem and should seriously reconsider whether they should own any type of firearm at all. Or at the very least seek anger management training.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Please. I have read the Taurus threads quite often, over the last several months, and if not rage then hate certainly fits the bill. A "few" people here tend to love to ride that "bash on Taurus" bandwagon, and make no beans about it in their posts, and post quite often about it. 

I can remember when Cannon first started posting, and right off the bat the guy was hammered, by a few, because he tends to like Taurus. OP was just suggesting the Spectrum as an option in .380....read from that point on, and imagine if you had posted the original post, and got all the responses that OP got. You telling me you would not have your feathers ruffled a bit? Right. :smt083


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Please. I have read the Taurus threads quite often, over the last several months, and if not rage then hate certainly fits the bill. * A "few" people here tend to love to ride that "bash on Taurus" bandwagon, and make no beans about it in their posts, and post quite often about it.*
> 
> I can remember when Cannon first started posting, and right off the bat the guy was hammered, by a few, because he tends to like Taurus. OP was just suggesting the Spectrum as an option in .380....read from that point on, and imagine if you had posted the original post, and got all the responses that OP got. You telling me you would not have your feathers ruffled a bit? Right. :smt083


Well they have every right to. Just as Cannon has every right to praise them to the hilt as often as he likes. I've yet to hear any calls to shut him down. It's a two way street there my friend. It doesn't matter to me that much if someone criticizes the brand of handgun that I buy. So be it, if I'm the one that's happy with it that's all that counts. It's not my intention to put anyone down over their choice of handgun. However Taurus' products have been plagued with problems and have had a bad reputation for poor customer service. Anyone thats been around guns can attest to that. You have to take into consideration that there may be people, typically first time gun owners that go to forums such as this one looking for differing opinions as to which type of gun to buy. We would be doing a grave disservice to them if we failed to inform them about the problems with Taurus' products and customer service. You guys are just taking this way too personal. There are far many other things in life to get all bent out of shape about than another's comments as to why they wouldn't buy or recommend any particular product.

Maybe if Taurus finally got it's act together and manufactured a quality product there wouldn't be so many negative comments about them? Did that ever cross your mind? When buying a gun you are buying a product that your life may depend on someday. Having a gun fail at the worst possible time is a recipe for disaster and could get you killed. Not to mention risking serious personal injury to not only yourself but to others around you if the gun decides to fly apart due to faulty workmanship or being made of a cheaper grade of steel. There's a reason why Taurus' products are so cheap and a reason why you will not find too many, if any professionals using them. You do get what you pay for.

I get it some people have not had any issues with Taurus. However far too many have when compared to other manufacturers, buying one is indeed a crap shoot. As the saying goes: "Friends don't let friends buy Taurus".


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

desertman said:


> Well they have every right to. Just as Cannon has every right to praise them to the hilt as often as he likes. I've yet to hear any calls to shut him down. It's a two way street there my friend. It doesn't matter to me that much if someone criticizes the brand of handgun that I buy. So be it, if I'm the one that's happy with it that's all that counts. It's not my intention to put anyone down over their choice of handgun. However Taurus' products have been plagued with problems and have had a bad reputation for poor customer service. Anyone thats been around guns can attest to that. You have to take into consideration that there may be people, typically first time gun owners that go to forums such as this one looking for differing opinions as to which type of gun to buy. We would be doing a grave disservice to them if we failed to inform them about the problems with Taurus' products and customer service. You guys are just taking this way too personal. There are far many other things in life to get all bent out of shape about than another's comments as to why they wouldn't buy or recommend any particular product.
> 
> Maybe if Taurus finally got it's act together and manufactured a quality product there wouldn't be so many negative comments about them? Did that ever cross your mind? When buying a gun you are buying a product that your life may depend on someday. Having a gun fail at the worst possible time is a recipe for disaster and could get you killed. Not to mention risking serious personal injury to not only yourself but to others around you if the gun decides to fly apart due to faulty workmanship or being made of a cheaper grade of steel. There's a reason why Taurus' products are so cheap and a reason why you will not find too many, if any professionals using them. You do get what you pay for.
> 
> I get it some people have not had any issues with Taurus. However far too many have when compared to other manufacturers, buying one is indeed a crap shoot. As the saying goes: "Friends don't let friends buy Taurus".


I Agree mostly...Not a fan of their auto's...I have one revolver i love from Taurus...Taurus seems to have hung their hat on cheap guns with poor finishes...Poor QC and bad customer service.
Everyone has different circumstances but i don't why anyone would buy a Taurus as a primary carry gun or home defense gun....They are a crap shoot as you stated.

I have no problem with anyone who wants to buy a Taurus...(Been there done that)

As far as Taurus bashers go...Taurus laid the groundwork for that.

If Glock,Kahr,S&W,Ruger etc had the same track record they would get bashed just the same.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In the July, 2018, issue of _Shooting Illustrated_ (which is far from the best magazine which the NRA publishes), there is a comprehensive review of the Taurus Spectrum.
The reviewer, Daniel T. McElrath, the magazine's Executive Editor, tries very hard to give the Spectrum a good review. He mentions the colors available, the pretty æsthetics of the two sample pistols, the good way that they fit into his hand, and the pleasantry of the soft, molded-in polymer panels.
However, it just doesn't work out. As hard as he tries, he still has to mention the gun's failings, all of which are important to the self-defense pistol user.

First, there are the fixed and immovable, extremely tiny sights. He not only doesn't like their small size, but, when shooting at a bullseye target, they disappeared, black-on-black, when he was trying to form a sight picture.
I can't go along with his complaint against black sights, since they work very well when attacking realistic defense-shooting targets.
But their small size and their immovability make them much less than ideal. Fixed sights which cannot be adjusted are for use only at extremely close range.

Second, one sample pistol (or maybe both of them) suffered what I would call a catastrophic failure: Early in the test, its slide stop began consistently refusing to retain the pistol's slide on an empty magazine.
This is catastrophic for two reasons: If the pistol has a slide stop, it ought to work "as advertised"; and a non-functioning slide stop vastly complicates reloading, particularly when you're in a save-your-life panic.

I've saved the worst for last: McElrath found that the Spectrum's trigger made accurate shooting extremely difficult, if not impossible. The following is a direct quote.
"The trigger is...terrible. There is a long, spongy take-up before it hits a wall...The break measures a mere eight pounds [and] 12 ounces, but...felt like twice that. There were moments [when] I wondered if my finger would break before the trigger would...In offhand shooting, the wall of resistance present in the trigger will strongly make you dip the muzzle right before the break, causing the shot to go low and left (if you are right-handed)..."

I have to say that it had been my strong hope that Taurus would have finally "gotten its act together," and would deliver a Spectrum pistol that would re-establish Taurus as a go-to company for delivering inexpensive self-protection weaponry.
It is pretty obvious that this is not to be. Certainly, the Spectrum is not going to do the job. Too bad!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Well, the "Rave" review was by Sootch00 and though I like him, he is one of the "paid" reviewers out there, shooting T&E pistols from the manufacturer or distributor. Again, I like Sootch00 and subscribe to him but I think all his reviews are pretty similar. They are pretty much all raves and you have to really read between the lines to know when he doesn't like a gun. When he mentioned the trigger, I knew instantly, he was not happy with it. I can't remember, and I'm not going to watch it again, but when Sootch00 really likes a gun, he says "Two Thumbs Way Up" at the very end of a review. Anything else, and he felt more mediocre about it. 

That next reviewer loved the gun but it failed to feed once or twice from every magazine. He tried to fix it but failed. Finally he sent it back and Taurus responded very fast. That part was great, if you're willing to accept so many parts needed to be replaced. That final review was only two magazines of two kinds of FMJ. Even then, he had two failures in just those magazines. One failed on the first round and one on the last round of a magazine. He tried to blame the first on himself. No way. A defensive handgun which fails twice in four magazines of ball ammo is dangerous. 

As Steve said, it seems to share the same horrible Taurus trigger the G2 has. The G2 models I've shot were atrocious. You had this long hard mushy pull all the way back almost to the back of the trigger guard. I thought the gun was broken at the start and put it down. The owner, my friend, said no no, Craig. Pull it all the way back, so I did and it did go bang. As a life saver for someone who can't afford better, I imagine you could train to shoot one, but I'd not want to have to and won't. 

So yes, there are sometimes some folks who seem to like Taurus. More power to them, but they are going to get some push back. A new buyer ought to get all sides of a story. I sometimes think the paid reviewers do a disservice at times. Maybe they should acknowledge they are a paid reviewer up front. I still like Sootch00 and Hickok45, but know when they do a new gun, what I'm getting.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Back when the Taurus Millennium first came out in .45 ACP, I happened to be visiting an old friend in Los Angeles.
We were both filled with curiosity about it, so we went to West L.A.'s biggest gun store, Martin B. Retting, in Culver City (where the movie studios really are). They had one, and we proceeded to examine it thoroughly.

As both Craig and Mr. McElrath noted, the Taurus trigger is, well, unusual. Craig and Mr. McElrath have already described it pretty well, so I won't add the very similar impression which both my friend and I received from trying it. The gun had many innovative and interesting features, but, even so, its horrible trigger action was a real deal breaker.
We let Mr. Retting (the founder's son) know that we weren't interested in buying any, but I just had to ask whether the gun was selling well. He answered that he was selling a few, now and then, but he added that he was actively discouraging his customers from buying them!

Why was he doing that? Well, there was that trigger, of course; but also it seemed that just about every one that the store sold came back with a problem. There were broken parts, and malfunctions, and on, and on. And every malfunctioning or broken Millennium had to go back to Taurus for repair, since Taurus wouldn't reimburse Retting for warranty work.

That was about 18 years ago, and, almost continually since then, Taurus's reputation has continued to take hit after hit.
Taurus's mechanical designers have excellent ideas. Well, except for that trigger. Taurus's "package" designers are obviously talented and innovative. But Taurus's quality-control department seems to be dead set on a mission to destroy the company.

I truly did want the Spectrum to succeed, and to make up for the failure of the Millennium (and its subsequent iterations).
But I guess that it is not to be.
Sigh!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes Steve. I wanted the Spectrum to succeed as well. I'm one of a few who actually likes the looks of it. I would have considered the silver and aqua one that was in the advertisements. I have no children living with me so I don't care about the looking like a toy argument. I liked its looks. If it were reliable and the trigger better or fixable, I might have bought one as a deep carry pistol.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

I think the Spectrum is a cool gun and Taurus has some great ideas but reliability and a good trigger are the two most important things on a gun.
On the G2 (And i can only speak for mine)...The reliability is top notch...The trigger is horrible.

And it sounds like the Spectrum has neither Reliability or a good trigger.

What is even worse is that they allegedly kept delaying its release because they said they wanted to make sure it was right.

My advice to anyone who can afford just one self defense gun....Spend another $100-$150 and rock on without all the headaches.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, now that Taurus is going to be moving to Georgia, maybe they will quit trying to be so "innovative", and just concentrate on making a few models that work well and have less issues. 

I have four Tauri products, and mine work well. I personally never liked the look of the Spectrum....looks like something out of a Sci-Fi movie to me, and I tend to be drawn to more traditional looking guns. My G2, PT-22 (older all metal version), and my Model M605 are solid for me and I like them, as well as my PT-92. It runs just as good as my M9 Beretta. 

Taurus seems to spend a lot of time coming out with a whole plethora of models, but only have mastered a few. The G2 has been pretty good for them, the PT-92 continues to do well, and for the most part, their revolvers don't do too bad either. To me, all their other models are kinda "circus sideshow" pieces, and they would be better off without most of them. Simplify their production, and concentrate on making fewer models...who knows, maybe their CS would be able to handle less work, and do a better job of taking care of things they should be able to handle. JMHO.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

I guess Taurus needed a follow up to the "VIEW" and the "CURVE" models that were such resounding successes.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Got my hands on one yesterday....Trigger is worse than what i have heard.
The slide on the one i looked at did not fit all the way to rear of frame as i have heard
from others.

Ergonomics was great.

Appears to be another great idea but not very well executed as usual.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I looked at a Spectrum today at Academy while ammo shopping, just curious. The most comfortable small 380 I ever picked up. I really wish my Beretta Pico had that grip. Bore axis looks a little lower too. $209.95 in black. 2 colored ones were a little more. The way it felt made me want to try one at my local range, might have time next week. Would I buy one? If I didn't already have the Pico, maybe. I'll wait & see how quality runs in the coming months. Would I carry it? If I got 300 rounds with no fails after break-in, yes. As a BUG. That's what my Pico is. Both DAO like all my carry guns.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I've had the Ruger LCP for years and one of the first things I did was put a Houge grip on it just to make it a bit easier to shoot. I've never handled or shot the Spectrum but hearing its easier to shoot than most bug out guns is welcome news. And yes 300 rds without a problem is the minimum I'd settle for to carry.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's another "RAVE REVIEW" where the Taurus did not disappoint.






Enjoy!
GW


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

That wasn't too reassuring. I was about to post: Give the new Taurus a chance, not every gun they make is flawed. I will now shut up.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

To be completely honest, the problem we saw in the video would probably be quickly solved by a ramp-and-chamber polish job.
It shouldn't've been there in the first place, but it's not too difficult to overcome.

I've done lots of those, and they usually work.
But sometimes they don't.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Today, I shot my Spectrum and a new Ruger LC-380, just to get a better Idea of how they work. The Spectrum was easy to shoot, accurate. I shot both guns three full magazines, not much but it was really a revolver day. I liked the LC-380 too. It has a long trigger pull, but very controllable. I shot two magazines of PMC hardball and one of Underwood 90 Grain XTP's in both guns. Somewhere down the line I will shoot more and a greater variety of ammunition. I might check prices on extra Spectrum magazines. Really a pain to shoot a lot with one or two magazines.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Pandaz3 I don't own the Spectrum but I posted up the review because I may be in the market for a new 380, and I have been well served by the Taurus PT 111-G2 I wanted to see what Taurus had to offer in the 380. Like you my LCP has a very long trigger pull that takes some getting used to, I've heard the LCP II has a much better trigger but I've never shot one, I like the LCP because it truly is a pocket carry and during the summer heat its easy to carry wearing light summer clothes. Pandaz3 is the Spectrum size wise comparable to the LCP that for me will be a carry concern?


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

The thread that never stops giving.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

TheReaper said:


> The thread that never stops giving.


That's your problem...


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I like to do my own research, and you tube is not a source I put much faith in. Gun Tests is much more credible and with no gun makers to answer to has no problem telling it like it is. Interestingly they gave a thumbs up to the Taurus G2S. I'm not impressed at all with "quick turn around service" with an out of the box gun. I'm impressed by a company that manufactures guns that work reliably from the first shot on.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

The thread that keeps on giving.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cannon said:


> That's your problem...


What do a mama grizzly, a rattlesnake, a leaky condom, and a Taurus have in common?............................................................................................................................... I would not screw with any of them.:numbchuck:

GW


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Cannon said:


> Pandaz3 I don't own the Spectrum but I posted up the review because I may be in the market for a new 380, and I have been well served by the Taurus PT 111-G2 I wanted to see what Taurus had to offer in the 380. Like you my LCP has a very long trigger pull that takes some getting used to, I've heard the LCP II has a much better trigger but I've never shot one, I like the LCP because it truly is a pocket carry and during the summer heat its easy to carry wearing light summer clothes. Pandaz3 is the Spectrum size wise comparable to the LCP that for me will be a carry concern?


 I have the LCP II and recommend it. Remington RM-380 has a long pull like the Ruger LC-380, but both are smooth. 
The RM-380 is the easiest to rack, eats all ammo (tried ten or eleven types) metal frame, slightly bigger than LCP, pretty comparable. I don't care for the long trigger, longer than a LCP. Only fair sights. 
The Spectrum is similar in size with the flush magazine. Okay sights. I just did not have any gripes with the little I shot it. Very good prices available right now. 
The G-42 shoots soft and accurate, just one of the biggest pocket pistols out there. Nothing bad just big, expensive. 
I have a Kahr CW-380 and it is the smallest, still shoots soft and accurate, but very picky on ammunition, mine hates Fiocchi hardball, but it loves Hornady and Underwood with the XTP Bullet, I trust it loaded with them. 
I don't have enough rounds thru the Spectrum to wholeheartedly recommend it, but I like it so far.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Pandaz3 thanks for your info on the LCP II and the Spectrum good info from someone who happens to own both 380's I'm looking at is great... Thanks!


----------

